# On what level is Sambo training outside of Russia?



## Flyingknee (Jan 9, 2022)

How good are the top trainers in other countries? Particularly interested in the situation in the UK but would also like to hear which countries have trainers that are on the level as those in Russia


----------



## lklawson (Jan 10, 2022)

Sambo has a competitive facet.  Look at their international competition records.  You should be able to get an idea, in broad strokes, from that.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Steve (Jan 10, 2022)

There's a Sambo school near where I live, but I don't recall seeing them at any local tournaments.  Maybe they do.  I'm not aware of any sambo tournaments, but that doesn't mean they're not out there. 

My neighbors take their kids there for what sounds like pretty typical Children's karate stuff.  

I guess what I'm trying to say is, I know we have a Sambo school in my area, but I have no idea whether they're good or not.  Sorry.


----------



## Master K (Jan 27, 2022)

I have trained in Russia as well as throughout the United States in SAMBO Wrestling.  With that said, I have trained with several instructors from Europe as well.  Like everywhere in the world, there will be good instructors and bad instructors in the sport of SAMBO.  Here's where I would start if I were you.  

European SAMBO Federation





						European sambo federation
					






					www.eurosambo.com
				




British SOMBO Federation








						BRITISH SOMBO FEDERATION
					

The governing body for Sambo in the United Kingdom




					britishsombofederation.com
				




British SOMBO Organization





						British Sombo | BSF Organisation
					

WORLD COMBAT GAMES 2013



					www.britishsombo.co.uk
				




Vadim Kolganov





						Vadim Kolganov - Master of Sport
					

Vadim Kolganov is known globally for his expertise in the world of Sambo, Strength & Conditioning, Health & Fitness. From Moscow, now in Glasgow, Scotland.



					www.vadimkolganov.co.uk
				




My last suggestion is to visit the world SAMBO School map that Drew Brunning, David Dempsey and myself put together on Reddit.  I added a lot of USA SAMBO schools as well as a number of SAMBO schools in Russia, Europe and Asia.  There are some Sambists in the UK on Reddit that may be able to give you more information.

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/sambo/comments/9m5xym

In the Pacific Northwest of the USA, I would recommend training under Coach Skip Scherer of Lion's Way Martial Arts.  He is the only legitimate SAMBO school left in that area of the US.  Coach Skip Scherer learned at Sea-town SAMBO which unfortunately closed its doors.  I have trained with him. And Coach Skip Scherer is extremely knowledgeable as well as a great person.

Feel free to reach out to me if you have any questions.  Good luck!

Respectfully,
Patrick Kennedy


----------



## Steve (Jan 27, 2022)

Master K said:


> I have trained in Russia as well as throughout the United States in SAMBO Wrestling.  With that said, I have trained with several instructors from Europe as well.  Like everywhere in the world, there will be good instructors and bad instructors in the sport of SAMBO.  Here's where I would start if I were you.
> 
> European SAMBO Federation
> 
> ...


Funny sidebar, but the Seattle club (Seatown Grappling) is a literal city block from where I lived for many years as a kid.  That building wasn't there when I lived there, but I know exactly where that is.  Small world.


----------

